# Cute Little Candle Heater



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Texas (May 14, 2013)

Built two of these last year. A 6in and a 3in. Warmed area about 2in around the pot, but nothing else. Zero radiant heat past 6in from pot. This was a fail for me.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Texas said:


> Built two of these last year. A 6in and a 3in. Warmed area about 2in around the pot, but nothing else. Zero radiant heat past 6in from pot. This was a fail for me.


SO good to know. I just thought this would work because he said it would. 
I have seen other people's videos about making similar heaters. I will have to try it, however, I do not have a space that small to heat.

If there was no power, this would be a reason to heat a room this way. He has power. I find that a space heater can warm up a space nicely. My bathroom is drafty and in the winter a space heater warms it up before I shower. I have known people who have had their homes burn down due to space heaters, so I never leave them on when I am not around.

My concern about his candles burning is also a fire. SHTF, this could produce some light, if necessary and maybe a little heat, but the open flame sitting on a counter like that would warrant care, especially if there was much activity or children around.

I looked at this guys other videos list. He spends lots of time on a boat and that is why he burns candles for heat.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The flower pots really do nothing. Well they reduce the light output from the candles and cover the exposed flame which could increase the safety a little. They certainly do not increase the heat output of the candles.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

One of the comments:
"I just happen to have all the ingredients to try this, so I tried it yesterday. I have an office space smaller than the area in the video. I brought in two thermometers to measure the temp. I burned four tea lights as shown and the temp did not go up at all. The pots do get hot and the top hole does have a heat flow but it is not enough to heat a space. My office is in the basement which is pretty stable temperature-wise. No windows. Save your time, trouble, money. 12 hours later, I went back into my office and the temp was the same."


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

while the cute little may not raise the temperature much if any in the room, it may raise the perceived temperature. the candles alone would create a minute bit of heat, and that heat would rise to the top of the room, when the pots are placed over the candles the airflow is probably slowed and may reach the point where the excess air in the combustion process is only just enough to prevent smoke in which case the amount of energy converted to the perceived warming effect would be higher than free air combustion.

After re reading Linctex's post it is apparent that if the pot does not get hot it will not radiate heat waves and there fore would be a waste of time, maybe after several sets of candles. on a side note the little lanterns that are designed for tea lights do make decent little hand warmers and throw off light. 
in the plant pot where does the light energy go??


----------

